# I have..big pores :-/ Help! lol



## singinmys0ng (Mar 8, 2005)

Okay, I have big pores..and I've tried the Queen Helen Egg yolk mask but in the end it breaks me out..and I've read up on just a plain egg yolk maks and everyone says that it breaks them out as well! So what should I do? Does anyone know of any plastic surgery or just something to help the pores become smaller??


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 8, 2005)

Ive heard dr. brandts poreless line and pore effect is Excellent!

(expensive but worth it my best friend swears by it)

HTH!


----------



## Onederland (Mar 8, 2005)

well techinically, there is no way to make your pores smaller, hence when dirt gets in them, they cause the skin around the pores to stretch, and the skin cannot shrink back (think stretch mark). Im sure there are things to reduce the damage but, not by much.

I have big pores, but you learn to deal with it. Personally, i recommend  you just stick to make-up that is made for pores. 

Such as Cliniques Instant Pore Minimizer. Its a soft tinted cream (think textre of Stila Rouge Pots but more lke Whipped Cream), which you apply over makeup, that completely fills pores and leaves the area looking like porcelain.

But i havent used it since i found Armani's LSF, which completely fills pores on its own.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah Im swapping with someone with the pore minmiizters so i'll try that out..and i'll def. try the dr. brandts..thanks so much :-D


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Mar 9, 2005)

I love the Clinique Instant Pore Minimizer.  It really works.

Ever since I've been doing Microdermabrasion 2 times a week, I'm noticing a difference in my pores.  They're looking more even and refined (plus my skin is soo soft now)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 10, 2005)

Eeekk! I just got my instant pore minimizer from a swapper and i just tried it on..and i LOVE IT..my skin looks flawless and so pretty now! hehe now i don't have moon craters on my face anymore! :-D


----------



## martygreene (Mar 10, 2005)

What product is it that you swapped for, out of curiosity?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

a cute hello kitty CD case :-D..i feel bad about not sending extras b/c i was in a hurry so im gonna send her a few little things since it was a product i REALLY wanted!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm NOT a Doctor. 

My best friend used Accutane for 2 cycles and her skin is g*ddamn incredible looking!

Accutane is a prescription drug that *can* shrink your pores back to the size of a baby's. Once you stop taking the drug, your pores will grow some, but no where near the size they were before treatment. It will also help stop the pores from producing obscene amounts of oil. You may need one or more cycles on Accutane to do the job. That's the good news. 

Bad news:

She had burning, peeling skin for almost 4 weeks. Her hands dried out, her eyes dried out and her lips started to crack they were so dry. She became slightly depressed. (Not enough to warrent treatment.) The symptoms became less severe as the cycle wore on. If you are at the childbearing age and are female, you MUST, MUST, MUST use two forms of Birth Control while on Accutane. It causes premature births and deformities of any fetus that is developing in your womb while on it. She abstained from sex for 4 months due to this.

Looking at her skin now, I am amazed that she ever had large pores and HUGE red, raw pimples. She doesn't even need to use acne meds now. (I wish I had her before and after photos.)

Hope this info helps you. There is alot of info about Accutane on the web.
http://www.rocheusa.com/products/accutane/

Cori


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

oh wow thanks!..lol i guess i could deal with the depression and dryness for a while!

beauty=pain lol


----------



## Persephone (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm seriously debating asking my derm to put me on a cycle of it. Alot of derms won't prescribe unless you have terrible, terrible skin due to all of the side effects. As long as you are responsible and work closely with your derm, you will be OK. (My only hesitation is that my insurance won't cover it. Sure, cover Viagra for old men's putz', but don't cover meds for a condition that can be debilitating both physically and as we all know, mentally.)

Take care,
Coreen


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 11, 2005)

oh ..by the way..do you know where she got the meds and how much it did cost her?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2005)

avon's porefection line works SO well.


----------



## Persephone (Mar 16, 2005)

Luckily her insurance covered her script. It was $20 per month. You have to make an appointment with a derm to get the meds. It required some blood work to make sure she was not pregnant and what not. She had to have routine check ups every month with both her derm and a plebotomist. Every time she went to either, it was a $20 co-pay.

I looked online for pricing for Accutane and I found that a 30 day, 10mg supply can be priced anywhere from $200 a month without insurance to $400 per month.

Ouch! (Why does it cost so much to be well in the US?!)


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Persephone* 
_I'm NOT a Doctor. 

My best friend used Accutane for 2 cycles and her skin is g*ddamn incredible looking!

Accutane is a prescription drug that *can* shrink your pores back to the size of a baby's. Once you stop taking the drug, your pores will grow some, but no where near the size they were before treatment. It will also help stop the pores from producing obscene amounts of oil. You may need one or more cycles on Accutane to do the job. That's the good news. 

Bad news:

She had burning, peeling skin for almost 4 weeks. Her hands dried out, her eyes dried out and her lips started to crack they were so dry. She became slightly depressed. (Not enough to warrent treatment.) The symptoms became less severe as the cycle wore on. If you are at the childbearing age and are female, you MUST, MUST, MUST use two forms of Birth Control while on Accutane. It causes premature births and deformities of any fetus that is developing in your womb while on it. She abstained from sex for 4 months due to this.

Looking at her skin now, I am amazed that she ever had large pores and HUGE red, raw pimples. She doesn't even need to use acne meds now. (I wish I had her before and after photos.)

Hope this info helps you. There is alot of info about Accutane on the web.
http://www.rocheusa.com/products/accutane/

Cori_

 
Accutane is not supposed to be used as a pimple or pore treatment.. its general use is for the treatment of SEVERE skin problems. When Doctors wont prescribe it easily, and say it has a lot of side effects you never know how bad they can be. Trust me when I tell you that you dont want to mess with drugs when you can find a much less invasive treatment that wont change your metabolizm. 

When they say depression can be caused, sometimes it doesnt go away, even after youve stopped the drugs. There is a reason that doctors are hesitant to give it out.

Ive been on a low dose of chemo for two years now, and ive been told I shouldnt have any side effects yet I have them all because I am that person that has every side effect, and in order for me to decide to take a drug for the sustinance of my life I have to get more info on them..

I would not reccomend a drug like accutane, or any other unless you have SEVERE scarring or acne that just wont go away. Try to find another way, these drugs dont treat the issue, only the effects of the issue, so you have to continue them. I dont doubt they work, but is it worth your life?

(in my younger years I spent approximately 5 years of my life in a hospital. My mother is a doctor and my father is a chemist..so I have a vast knowledge or meds and medical procedures)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 16, 2005)

ah, i see..thanks for the info on that side as well. On the same note..i prob. would not have taken the meds or even tried to get them precribed to me b/c i already take meds for mental depression and i am 100% postive i do not want to go back to the way i used to be! lol..but thanks for the info!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 17, 2005)

Just postin my opinion.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As stated in the first sentence, I am NOT a Doctor.

Accutane IS prescibed for moderate to severe acne and for those who have large pores that produce obscene amounts excess oil which can lead to skin infections and cyst-like pimples which lead to scarring.

And so that every person could make their own decision based on the FACTS, I posted the Roche (drug manufacturer) website with Accutane info. 


Happy days,
Coreen


----------



## banana (Apr 6, 2005)

I got a sample of the clinique pore refining lotion and it's alright when used under foundation.  It makes the foundation go on smooth and it doesn't settle into the little craters.  I might try the instant pore minimizer but I'm scared that it will give me blackheads.  I try not to let the fact that I have big pores get to me.  As someone who used to stuggle a lot with acne it should be the least of my worries.  I just put shimmery highlighters on the tops of cheekbones only where the pores are smaller.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 7, 2005)

the instant pore mini. works really good..it gives yours face that flawless look and it doesn't break out my skin either so maybe you should try it! however the only set back that i see of it is that after it drys it has that powdery effect like that matte mousse from mabyline but other than that i love it!


----------



## lenjhn (Apr 8, 2005)

Remede Sweep has done a lot for cleaning my pores!  They seem to tighten up when I use it.  It's a little expensive ($44) so I'm using Clinique's scrub until I can get another tube.  I have noticed that since I stopped using Remede that my pores seem a little larger, but I'm assuming that's because I inspect them all the time.  Hopefully they aren't apparent to the rest of the world!


----------



## GoldieLox (Apr 11, 2005)

it sounds to me like you might need something with a little glycolic or salicylic acid in it.. i am not sure which one it is. it may even be retin a but i dont think so.. i just know that one of those could help. haha. sorry i cant remember which one. im not sure where you could get something with them in it tho because at my work we sell bottles that we specialy mix.. 

oh and i hope you dont rely on acutane.. my sisters ex bf took that and it sota made him a little phsyco. it wasnt just the accutane but that was part of it. and it made him develope a twitch.. that is a common side effect. two others i know that were on it got twitches too. its very unhealthy for you among other things.


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 3, 2020)

singinmys0ng said:


> Okay, I have big pores..and I've tried the Queen Helen Egg yolk mask but in the end it breaks me out..and I've read up on just a plain egg yolk maks and everyone says that it breaks them out as well! So what should I do? Does anyone know of any plastic surgery or just something to help the pores become smaller??



Start using BHA regularly and you should definitely notice a drastic improvement in pore size.


----------

